# What tail type could he be?



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I own two double-tail females, one actual VT, and one which I *THOUGHT* was a VT... but now I'm not so sure. He was a rescue male, and today is the first day he's actually flared with his tail spread out. I though he was a VT, but seeing him flare properly I've come to realize that actually his caudal fin and his anal fin are connected? Not split fully, like a VT is supposed to be?

If he's not a VT, what could he be? 

I'm not very good at identifying some types of Betta...  (He is the Betta in my Avatar; by the way.)

Thanks :-D


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

He might be a delta... but from your avatar pic it's a little hard to tell


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, sorry, he hasn't really spread out his tails much and I don't have a camera ATM. When I do I will try get him to flare that much again and try take a picture :')


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I told you he might be a delta! LOL XD even by your avatar he looks kinda like one.....we'll have to see!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Ohhh sssssshhhh you!! x) I hope I get a camera soon, it's driving me nuts not having one, because every time I want to take a photo, or it's a good time to, I DON'T HAVE A CAMERA TO TAKE THEM WITH >_>


----------



## TheMCP (Nov 10, 2012)

moonsand0wls said:


> If he's not a VT, what could he be?


He looks almost identical to one of mine, who is a delta tail.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh cute  thanks!


----------

